
Diana Walker’s Photos of Steve Jobs - bearwithclaws
http://lightbox.time.com/2011/10/06/in-a-private-light-diana-walkers-photos-of-steve-jobs/#1
======
wyclif
My fave is the last photo of Jobs in his home office. Despite being one of the
wealthiest, most powerful executives in the world it looks like any other
guy's man cave.

